# DemonHunter



## Deathtyrann (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh mich schon als DämonenJäger durch die Welt laufen nur hätte ihr da ein passenden name der auhc für eine amazone passt? da swenn das spiel vermutlich erts in 1000000000000000 jahrne rauskommt


----------



## Silmyiél (28. Oktober 2010)

würde sagen du bist am falschen ende des forums gelandet, Diablo III ist glaub ganz unten 

aber Sorceress <3


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2010)

1. Falsches Forum (gibt nen extra Diablo-Teil)
2. Wozu sollen WIR DIR nen Namen aussuchen? Such Dir doch selbst einen aus...wenn das Spiel neu ist, ist noch kein Name vergeben, da kannst Du nehmen, was Du willst.
3. Ich empfehle mal ne Runde Bücher lesen, das stachelt die Phantasie an.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich verschiebe mal...


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

der dämohunter soll hammer werden  freue mich schon


----------



## Maraxos (20. November 2010)

jop würde ich auch meinen


----------

